# Last Saturday



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I been working on a 31 unit apartment remodel Building built in 1918 lots of Cast Iron. Well the deal was to re place all water lines and keep the drains. (This building sat empty for 5 years.. ) So far every stack has been full of 5 years of pipe rust and debri. (Shop vac is a good drain clearing device in this situation.) Well needless to say we was testing out the sink and it started to back up.  clogged up rusted drain.. I went into the crawl space to find this line. Well I found it and had a bright idea to cut the line and unclogg it and re hook it back up. well I cut line nothing happens. I found a piece of all thread and started to poke at the clogg to see If will break loose. well after the 3-4 poke Swooosh it came pouring out. I just couldn't get out of the way quick enough. My buddy Eric thought it was funny too.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

nice story, where is the pic?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Pictures man, P-I-C-T-U-R-E-S!!!


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

lmao!
I can picture it myself! Thanks!


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Darn Computer*

Let try to post pic again...:furious: I had to resize it.. Here you go.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

dang , that sucks man haha, im sure its happened to the best of us, i know ive had a nice golden shower or 2


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

you broke rule #1


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

At least your misfortune was good for our laugh!:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I hate it when that happens...:laughing:


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I thought rule # 1 was keep ypur mouth shut!! I surely did that one. If it was stand back. I was screwed from the get go..


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

3KP said:


> I thought rule # 1 was keep ypur mouth shut!! I surely did that one. If it was stand back. I was screwed from the get go..


Rule number one is; Don't get any on you.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Beautiful, just beautiful!! Thanks for the post. Bummer on the whole deal fo sho!:no:



3KP said:


> Let try to post pic again...:furious: I had to resize it.. Here you go.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I had a good one yesterday, I had to cut out a 5' overhead section of lav drain that had been installed 45 years ago with back fall, I cut it at the highest point and still had black sludge run down my arms amd into my pants etc. 

The wife and I were laying around watching a movie last night, I of course took and a shower, scubbed under the arms and everything to get the black gone, well she was laying on my chest and asked what thay smell was..:whistling2:

I sniffed under my arm and the smell was still there!! And people wonder why we charge so much!


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> I had a good one yesterday, I had to cut out a 5' overhead section of lav drain that had been installed 45 years ago with back fall, I cut it at the highest point and still had black sludge run down my arms amd into my pants etc.
> 
> The wife and I were laying around watching a movie last night, I of course took and a shower, scubbed under the arms and everything to get the black gone, well she was laying on my chest and asked what thay smell was..:whistling2:
> 
> I sniffed under my arm and the smell was still there!! And people wonder why we charge so much!


 Just be thankful you weren't working at kfc ewwwww that smell.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Big Daddy McFunk !!


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> I had a good one yesterday, I had to cut out a 5' overhead section of lav drain that had been installed 45 years ago with back fall, I cut it at the highest point and still had black sludge run down my arms amd into my pants etc.
> 
> The wife and I were laying around watching a movie last night, I of course took and a shower, scubbed under the arms and everything to get the black gone, well she was laying on my chest and asked what thay smell was..:whistling2:
> 
> I sniffed under my arm and the smell was still there!! And people wonder why we charge so much!


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> I had a good one yesterday, I had to cut out a 5' overhead section of lav drain that had been installed 45 years ago with back fall, I cut it at the highest point and still had black sludge run down my arms amd into my pants etc.
> 
> The wife and I were laying around watching a movie last night, I of course took and a shower, scubbed under the arms and everything to get the black gone, well she was laying on my chest and asked what thay smell was..:whistling2:
> 
> I sniffed under my arm and the smell was still there!! And people wonder why we charge so much!


Ahhh Suck it up...
Be glad they don't put ejector pits up in ceilings....
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Ahhh Suck it up...
> Be glad they don't put ejector pits up in ceilings....
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


 
My and my buddy where at this hotel in Oakbrook. They had been complaining about chronic back ups when the ejector pumps ran (pair of 6" Weils).So we shut down the pumps and put our lock out on the pump control box. Then my buddy climbed up over the huge washing machines and opened up the overhead clean out. We where in the middle of telavising the link when we both heard the loud rumble of water coming into the pipe and a second later he was blasted in the chest with 100's of gallons of water. I ran over to the pumps in the other room, there was some maintenance guy there with bolt cutters and my cut lock out in his hand. He started to yell at me about having his pumps off could of flooded out the basement. I calmly walked him over to the next room and showed him what he had done, all he could say was "oh". When we returned the next day we found he was fired.

We did find the casue of the back up a 4x4 was wedged in the overhead line about 80' out.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> My and my buddy where at this hotel in Oakbrook. They had been complaining about chronic back ups when the ejector pumps ran (pair of 6" Weils).So we shut down the pumps and put our lock out on the pump control box. Then my buddy climbed up over the huge washing machines and opened up the overhead clean out. We where in the middle of telavising the link when we both heard the loud rumble of water coming into the pipe and a second later he was blasted in the chest with 100's of gallons of water. I ran over to the pumps in the other room, there was some maintenance guy there with bolt cutters and my cut lock out in his hand. He started to yell at me about having his pumps off could of flooded out the basement. I calmly walked him over to the next room and showed him what he had done, all he could say was "oh". When we returned the next day we found he was fired.
> 
> We did find the casue of the back up a 4x4 was wedged in the overhead line about 80' out.


 That guy needed an a** whippin'!!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

airgap said:


> That guy needed an a** whippin'!!


Oh I agree, just did not feel like getting bailed out of jail that day.


----------

